# 'Unbreakable' quantum cryptography hacked without detection using lasers



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Oslo (Norway) - A Norwegian University of Science student named Vadim Makarov has discovered a vulnerability in what was previously thought to be unbreakable quantum encryption. He is using a form of high intensity laser light to intercept the encrypted data stream covertly. While quantum encryption is regularly used to secure Swiss bank transactions, as well as their much publicized 2007 election results, Makarov claims it's easily hacked. He claims to have developed a black box device which he says, "turns the equipment into a puppet-box that an eavesdropper can control.""
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/39599/108/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Interesting, seems that every lock has a weakness, even quantum..


----------



## XanderB (Oct 7, 2008)

If you can make it you can break it :-D


----------

